# Basic Homemade HTPC



## Rakesh95 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

I have recently planned to do an htpc for the house, i wanted to make the chassis myself as a bit of fun. Im no pro so i wanted to ask you all for your opinions. The hardware in the pictures wont be the hardware i will install, i will a passive 8600gt, two leadtek tv tuners, and possibly a soundcard.

Please leave feedback on the layout of the whole thing. I will be using mounts for the Hard drive, dvd rw and PSU from an old generic case.

I plan to have the sides and top meshed.


















Thanks


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 7, 2010)

Custom Case? Look nice, but it seems a tad big to fit in an TV cabinet.
With all the empty space in the front, consider an intake fan?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 7, 2010)

I either turn the PSU around so it takes aitr from outside or put the it the other side.  How you have it now is going to have the PSU or V card fighting for air.

I would put the PSU on the other side and have a nice big fan in that space on the front.  Like having the front with stand offs so you would not actually see the fan.


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 8, 2010)

AsRock said:


> I either turn the PSU around so it takes aitr from outside or put the it the other side.  How you have it now is going to have the PSU or V card fighting for air.
> 
> I would put the PSU on the other side and have a nice big fan in that space on the front.  Like having the front with stand offs so you would not actually see the fan.



Hey thanks for the suggestions everyone, the reason i though about using the psu like that was, my cabinet is about the exact size, seems a little big buts its almost dead on, except for the height. So i thought it wouldnt be able to grab air from the sides. So if i give it some large feet i can possibly mount it to make the fan face the bottom.

And as for the front, i might plan for a nice 10" monitor to go there, but that depends. Thats why i didnt put the fan there yet. Ill have a look at these stand offs as well.

Also its worth mentioning that my video card is actually passive. Its a Silent Pipe 2 8600gt


----------

